
The Web Application Messaging Protocol - rijoja
https://wamp-proto.org/
======
neoncontrails
How does one inspect WAMP payloads in the browser? I played with the demo app
that syncs the position of a remote cursor with a local one, generating >100
state updates in the process. I was curious what those messages consisted of,
but the Dev Tools Network tab didn't log any network events besides an initial
"ws" asset of indefinite "(pending)" duration.

~~~
luhn
There should be a panel for the network request that shows the Websocket
messages.
[https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2019/03/devtools#b...](https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2019/03/devtools#binary)

------
throwGuardian
Can WebRtc Data channels be added a transport? With Websockets, it is still a
server <\--> client paradigm, as against a p2p friendly webrtc

------
imvetri
I looked at FAQs. I'm looking for details why we need WAMP and what problem
does it solve. Could you point me to it ?

~~~
gumby
It supplies rpc and pub/sub and has several language bindings (python, js, C++
in our case) We use it; it’s ok. I haven’t found anything better.

I would like something lower overhead than websockets but then js support
would be likely more painful.

------
invisiblerobot
confusing name since wamp is a Windows stack for apache, mysql and php.

------
holler
what advantage does wamp have over say mqtt?

~~~
Asmod4n
WAMP is just a messaging protocol, mqtt is a transport protocol.

------
brianhorakh
Stack exchange link is broken.

